# Part-time piano teachers - metro melbourne - various locations & days



## Charteris Music School (Oct 19, 2015)

This is a genuine opportunity to work with us. Start teaching in January 2016!

Charteris Music School is growing once more and we are now looking for quality piano teachers to work between 3 pm - 7 pm approximately in the eastern, south-eastern and bayside suburbs.

Change the world by inspiring kids and adults in enjoyable music classes! 
Because we are expanding, we have additional availability at our Camberwell, Hampton and Mount Waverley venues.

Times:
(a) After-school hours on weekdays. Between 3 pm - 7 pm approximately on Mondays, Tuesdays and Thursdays. Other days are also possible.
(b) During the day on Saturdays

Candidates who are able to work at least two days each week will be considered favourably.

Charteris Music School offers high quality, affordable small-group and individual music lessons in the afternoons/evenings after school and on Saturdays at our various metropolitan Melbourne locations. Our caring and friendly team is motivated, open to new learning and committed to teaching our Charteris syllabus. Because of our dedication, we are highly popular, and are continuing to grow.


*** Our Benefits ***
Flexible working hours
Educational resources are provided
Training is provided
Relaxed working environment
Administrative support
Career growth and team support


*** What is Required ***
Excellent written and verbal communication skills and a passion to teach
Reliable
Access to a car
Have a Working with Children check or VIT registration or Can get one
Achieved Grade 5 AMEB exam (or equivalent) or higher
Appropriate work visa for Australia (for non-permanent residents)


*** What is Desirable ***
Previous experience in group instrumental music teaching
Can teach a second instrument such as guitar, singing, violin, drumkit

Be part of our friendly team that keeps getting better all the time.

Please apply by replying to this thread or by contacting us via our Charteris Music School website.

Please do *not* ring.
Short-listed candidates will be contacted.

Only genuine applicants need apply.


----------

